

Show HN: My Weekend Project: DoodleRoulette - walkebs
http://www.walkersoftwarellc.com/DoodleRoulette

======
walkebs
I've been working on building a doodling application in a browser in my spare
time. After I got some basic drawing working, I started wondering what I could
do with this. An easy collaborative drawing tool, kind of a cross between
Balsamiq and GoToMeeting was my first idea. For that to work, I'd need to be
able to update the drawings in a browser fairly quickly. To try to figure out
some of the technical kinks, I decided to work on a smaller project over the
weekend. So I wrote a little matchmaking backend to let people pair up and
exchange doodles. The weekend stretched out a few extra days now, but here it
is. Please let me know what you think.

